# Skiff Bed - a true Micro



## blittle (Jun 3, 2012)

This skiff was created for our oldest lab Jaxson (blue collar).  He loves to sleep in his beds (one in the living room and one in the bedroom), so we figured we'd make him a skiff bed to go with our house decorations.  And since I just might have the coolest wife ever she was all in.  She helped design the skiff, made the mattress and sewed the custom cover, made the cooler pillow and sewed the cover, coordinate colors to match our living room and painted the skiff.

The design started with measuring his current beds (baby bed matresses) and actually measuring him when he was lying down.

I designed it on cad and took the dimensions to the garage and went from there.  To me, it came out great and is a good addition to our living room and Jaxson loves it.  Sabine (in the pink collar) like it too.

Sorry for leaving out some of the build phases.  Forgot to take pictures during some of the steps.

Jaxson testing out the custom matress my wife made.



















Jaxson and Sabine










Gray beard










Measuring out the poling platform



















Platform jig



















Tack nailing the platform










Primer










Mo primer










Clear over the color.  She puts 3 coats of clear on all her stuff (i add that because I didn't know and had to ask her, haha)











Finished product










Jaxson chillin










He lays the other way, but bust out the camera and he does what he wants to do.










Sabine Lake is jealous she doesn't have one










Crazy people and their pets.











Yes we don't have kids so we spoil our dogs.


----------



## blittle (Jun 3, 2012)

I'd like to add a black plastic rub rail if anyone has suggestions.

And I have a miniture pushpole to add when I get the holders in. 

A small motor would be cool, but I'm not building it, ha.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

I love it!!! Nothing wrong with taking care of our dogs (Kids)


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Thats great! Makes me want to build a couple skiffs for my dogs!


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

haha cool project man. congrats on the new skiff looks tippy


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

That is too cool!

I am a little disappointed that you did not do a one off vacuum bagged build for this one though... ;D

Swamp


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

That's just awesome!
Luckiest dog ever!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I've got a pair of labs (a honey and a chocolate). You do get pretty attached to them.... Great project!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

That is awesome!!!! But I would have to get it on the water at some point ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That is great! I want one and I don't even have a dog. ;D


----------



## Rosco (Nov 6, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

First let me say you guys are nuts; that's one lucky dog.

Six years ago I bought a little "boat" with rockers on the bottom for my son from a company in the Midwest for about 150 bucks plus shipping. It turned out to be one ugly POS made in China, but our son loved it; I figure he logged about a thousand hours on that thing. Might want to make a prototype rocker with a wheel  or grab bar to see if you can flog it to some retailers.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks. My wife just put this at the top of my to do list. I guess I don't mind.


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

You should make a little T-Bag replica for under the platform and keep all the dog toys and other items in there..


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

That is an awesome bed.  I wish I had one when I was a kid haha.  Also, Does your wife have a sister I could meet?


----------



## ugaflats (Jan 13, 2008)

That is awesome!


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

You really need to make a pattern and sell it. This is an awsome project. How much would sell one for..completed.


----------

